# Puffy above eyes



## SEL (8 September 2017)

Does anyone know what it is that causes horses to get puffy in those hollow bits above their eyes? Is it fluid retention?

I know it can be a sign of insulin resistance or cushings, but I'm trying to work out why my mare came in on Wed pm with such large bulges that it looked like horns were going to erupt from her head (she is the devil horse!). She is a metabolic mess with type 1 PSSM, has anhidrosis and probably some form of insulin resistance as well, but I can't work out what in particular set her off.

She's practically on a dry lot (& has definitely been on more grass in the past without growing horns), soaked hay and her usual low NSC hard feed. 

I lunged her hard when I saw them and cut right back on the oil in her feed, but I'm concerned she's storing up yet another issue for me. They've gone down, but not gone away.

Only 7 so bit young for cushings and no other obvious signs. 

She has form on running up big vets bills at this time of the year!


----------



## DirectorFury (8 September 2017)

I'd say EMS/IR. What's her general condition like? Does she have any fat pads elsewhere? It might be worth getting her tested, and there's supplement advice on the 'Her *** crest' thread in Tack Room.


----------



## Equi (8 September 2017)

My boy gets this when the midges are incredibly bad. It goes away with a fly mask and if that's left off one day they're back up and down again with the mask so can only say that's the reason.


----------



## cobgoblin (8 September 2017)

I think the puffiness above the eyes is due to fat deposits.


----------



## Wagtail (8 September 2017)

Yes, definitely related to EMS or Cushings. It doesn't mean she has it right now but is a big warning sign that she is prone. My little mare is only 6 and has never had really defined hollows above her eyes, but today I noticed she has put on some weight and her hollows are starting to look a bit filled. So it looks as though I'm going to have to really watch her now. Her work is going to be upped and feed/grass cut. I think any horse can develop it. But some are more prone than others.


----------



## SEL (8 September 2017)

Interesting. She's lost about 50kg in the past 3 months (she was off work & turned out last winter and piled on the weight). Fat pads pretty much gone, but still got a crest, although it's wobbly. 

I had to move yards to get the weight loss. Dairy grass at last yard had her piling on weight even on a baldish paddock - but never had those bulges before.

Not a lot I can do if she has got EMS - broadly same diet protocol as PSSM. Might do the cushings test as vet doing free lab test now I think.

Fly mask interesting. She's got v sensitive eyes so I wonder if something set her off.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (8 September 2017)

My old boy had puffiness above his eyes; and had Cushings. There were other signs present too e.g. curly coat.

Is your horse a veteran OP?

Even if not, I'd ask the vet to take some bloods and see what comes up.


----------



## Micky (8 September 2017)

Puffiness above the eyes can indicate a laminitis attack...


----------



## Dancing_Diva (8 September 2017)

My 6yr old mare has puffy patches in the supraorbital fossa. We tested for cushings and EMS and nothing. 

Interesting about the lami tho as she's had this a few times. Her puffy patches never go down tho!


----------



## SEL (8 September 2017)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			My old boy had puffiness above his eyes; and had Cushings. There were other signs present too e.g. curly coat.

Is your horse a veteran OP?

Even if not, I'd ask the vet to take some bloods and see what comes up.
		
Click to expand...

She's just 7. No other signs but I'll prob get her tested while the lab test is on offer.

I've seen no signs of laminitis either and she's on a v low NSC diet due to the PSSM. She had to have steroid jabs 10 weeks ago so I've been paranoid. Steroids would be out of her system now tho.

Seriously hope she's not planning something expensive involving the vet!


----------



## DiNozzo (9 September 2017)

We had one whos eyes came up like that semi regularly during the summer in one specific field- we thought the usual metabolic-y stuff, laminitis, etc, moved him fields and it stopped. 

Worked out that it was flies irritating him and his fieldmate wouldn't leave his mask on so was getting no protection- different field and different friends it stopped and we never saw it again.


----------

